# UK ILR for Tier 2 (ICT)



## geethakrishnamoorthy (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, I am here on UK Tier 2 (ICT). My company will issue an employment letter mentioning that am needed for that job for next 2 years, will also mention my role, annual salary. Letter will be on company letter head but it will be addressed to 'To Whomsoever it may concern'. Will letter 'To whomsoever it may concern' ok for ILR? Is there a sample that can be shared with me?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You cannot apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain on a Tier 2 ITC visa. 

On page 15 of the UKBA publication TIER 2 OF THE POINTS BASED SYSTEM STATEMENT OF INTENT, TRANSITIONAL MEASURES AND INDEFINITE LEAVE TO REMAIN, February 2011 amendment state that Tier 2 ITC visa holders do not normally qualify for ILR.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You cannot apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain on a Tier 2 ITC visa.
> 
> On page 15 of the UKBA publication TIER 2 OF THE POINTS BASED SYSTEM STATEMENT OF INTENT, TRANSITIONAL MEASURES AND INDEFINITE LEAVE TO REMAIN, February 2011 amendment state that Tier 2 ITC visa holders do not normally qualify for ILR.


You don't know whather the OP falls into the category of those whose stay won't lead to settlement. Those who were granted Tier 2 intra-company transfer before 6th April 2011 should still be eligible for settlement after 5 years.


----------



## serag (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Joppa ,

Can you please clarify the different categories of Tier 2 , Also what would be my Tier 2 type If am going uk for the first time. And never worked to British companies with salary over 40 k.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

serag said:


> Hi Joppa ,
> 
> Can you please clarify the different categories of Tier 2 , Also what would be my Tier 2 type If am going uk for the first time. And never worked to British companies with salary over 40 k.


Look at the document listed under #2. Too complicated to summarise!


----------

